# weird Eiffel Tower !



## chloey (Dec 5, 2004)

I see it each evening in the train, but at night and through a window, I never manage to correctly shot it


----------



## magali (Dec 6, 2004)

yes, it's weird, it's not what I see when I walk each day from my office to the subway...    Maybe I'll try to take a picture one day to share


----------



## mad_malteaser (Dec 6, 2004)

I found so many of my pictures of the Eiffel tower came out the same way. It's definitely one of those monuments you need to take your time over... and don't forget the tripod!


----------



## chloey (Dec 6, 2004)

I got so much "girly" stuff in my bag, where can i put a tripod ? o_0

Magali,I do not see that either lol ! That's sooo beautiful at night, i'm really frustrated to f*** it up all the time :| I think i sould rather buy a postcard ... !

PS : sorry for the possible mistakes too :x


----------



## Rolleistef (Jan 7, 2005)

Cool! There are French people in this site!
but in the RERC, it's a bit difficult to take photos... especially at night!
You can find a very small tripod in the magazine Chasseur d'Image, otherwise it's a bit expensive...
But if you have a rather fast lens, just get off at Trocadero and it's ok!


----------



## chloey (Jan 7, 2005)

lol yes that's impossible to shot something outside of the RER with all this light inside !
So, i don't see a better way if i want to catch this shot (getting off at Trocadero) ! But outside is so cold that i prefer staying at home, in my bed 
Maybe i'll do it this summer ? ^-^


----------



## Rolleistef (Jan 10, 2005)

why not? but in summer you have to wait till 10pm to have any nite lite...  
I manage to shot our national Iron Lady even with a lens opening at 5.6 (RIP)!
Do you live in Paris or the suburb?


----------



## chloey (Jan 10, 2005)

But a "paris by night" with a couple of friends is very nice on summer 
I have the chance to live in the center of paris, i love it =)
What about you ?


----------



## Rolleistef (Jan 11, 2005)

in the center of Paris? How lucky!
I live in Rueil-Malmaison (4th stop after la defense).
Something I like very much in *winter* is that you can have (with nice weather) all the different lites you can find in a day, but in a quite short time...
I think we could continue this discussion by mail because it's not exactly the right place to chat about it...


----------

